# 3 day Pack-in for Trout



## throwdown (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello, I need some help. I am pretty new to Georgia and am looking to do a 3 day hike with my dog. I am looking to hit some trails where I can catch some trout and just throw the tent up. Any help will really be appreciated.


----------



## Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

check out the Benton Mackaye Trail in Chattahoochee National Forest, look in to sections 1 and 2, the trail crosses the noontootla creek and toccoa river, both are two of the best trout fishin in ga


----------



## Dean (Apr 22, 2009)

*Take a look*

at the Chattooga Rver area near Burrells Ford too


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 22, 2009)

Order the book "Hiking Trails of North Georgia"....it'll be a great investment.

Tells you how to get to each one.  Rates them on a scale of difficulty.  Tells you about the features of each trail, etc.

There's TONS of trails up there and plenty of native trout to be had.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 23, 2009)

Huntinfool is right. Any of Tim Homans books are woth picking up. He also has one on the Cohutta WIlderness and for my money, I'd pack into Jacks River Trail or the Conasauga river trail. Both trails are almost entirely on the river and are about as wild of a place as you'll find in Ga.


----------



## throwdown (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought the book "Hiking trails of N. Georgia", and it does have a wealth of info, but it really doesn't tell you about best hiking, fishing trails. It looks like there are a lot of places to go, I'm excited.


----------



## Coon Dog (Apr 23, 2009)

*try*

cohutta wma done it had fun doing it and catching fish have not done the hike in about ten years do not no how the fishing is anymore


----------



## stuart smith (Apr 23, 2009)

Cohutta is what you want!


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 24, 2009)

throwdown said:


> I bought the book "Hiking trails of N. Georgia", and it does have a wealth of info, but it really doesn't tell you about best hiking, fishing trails. It looks like there are a lot of places to go, I'm excited.



Yeh, it's not gonna tell you much about the fishing.  But it will tell you whether the river follows the trail, etc.  There are trout in just about every stream there.  

Just pick out a good hike and let the trout be the bonus.


----------



## Tugboat1 (May 2, 2009)

Conasauga River. Bettys Gap downstream all the way.


----------



## allenww (May 19, 2009)

*Well, Throwdown, where did u go?*

You had a dozen suggestions... I just wondered if you had a good trip or discovered a great new spot or caught some good fish or wore out your dog......

     You can't ask questions like that and then fail to even mention your trip!  Us chairbound and honeydo folks want to know!

       wa


----------



## throwdown (May 19, 2009)

We had a great trip thanks to Greene Dawgs suggestions. We ended up in the hootch WMA and it was beautiful. We only hiked around 10 miles, but it was one of the prettiest 10 miles that I have ever hiked. We fished the whole time and on day two got into some big fish. I caught a couple over "20 on a spinner and we caught more than I could count. We ended up releasing all fish, due to the weather we could not get a fire going, so no fresh fish, but what a fun trip.

Here are a couple of pict's from the trip. "YES" the dog was slap wore out, he was so tired that I had to lift him into the truck at the end. The second pic is of a nice brown trout that blessed me with his appearance.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2009)

Nice dog, He's pretty good with a camera too.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 19, 2009)

Man, I'm glad you had a good time. Didn't you say that the guy that went with you was getting ready to ship off to Iraq?


----------



## allenww (May 20, 2009)

The guy with the fish is a little rough.... but what a great looking dog!  I bet with summer coming he is ready to go again. 

Now that I think of it, that dog would really look great on the AT
with his own pack.   Maybe somewhere around Standing Indian?

     Thanks for the report and the pictures. 

                                wa


----------



## throwdown (May 20, 2009)

Yes, my cousin came with me as a mini-vacation before he left for Iraq. This is his second deployment, we have both been twice, so it's been a little hard trying to get together. Hopefully after this deployment we will both be done. I wish we would have had more time, but we are already planning a return trip when he get's home.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 20, 2009)

Awesome, hooking you up with one of my favorite spots is the least I could do. I spent four years in the USAF myself. Thanks to both of you for your service. If you have his mailing address over there shoot me a PM. I have some backpacking/hunting magazines that need to go somewhere.


----------



## throwdown (May 21, 2009)

I really appreciate that, he is spending the next month prepping to deploy with his Recon Unit in Texas. I should be able to get his address in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Paymaster (May 21, 2009)

Thank you both for your service.

Nice pics,thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for your service and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jonkayak (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip. Try Panthers Creek off of 441 when ever you get a chance. There is two big water falls, with great camping and swimming below the second one.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 26, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> Sounds like a great trip. Try Panthers Creek off of 441 when ever you get a chance. There is two big water falls, with great camping and swimming below the second one.



I like Panther Creek too...


----------



## throwdown (May 30, 2009)

Jonkayak, I will have to try that sometime, sounds like another nice place.


----------



## VisionCasting (Jun 11, 2009)

*Warwoman*

Check out Warwoman - three forks trail.  Perfect camping at the side of a small waterfall and 3 stream convergence.  Plenty of fish to catch around there as well.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Dec 11, 2009)

Jack's Creek and Conasauga River both in Cohutta wilderness


----------

